# Tag End Serving - How?



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's a good photo tutorial that should help you out: http://www.archerylive.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1921.


----------



## TightString (Mar 17, 2011)

Great tutorial, Thanks!!

Here's the tag end serving I'm talking about. Pretty simple. Looks like they used 2 tag ends and some type of knotting. This is a string that came with my bow. It lasted 3 years and no wear on the loops. Any knowledge how they did it?


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

However they did it, that is the cheap and easy way. A correct tag end or a served end is just as easy and a lot cleaner. JMO.


----------



## New River (Oct 29, 2007)

I guess just about everyone on this site use the tag ends to serve their loops but I don't. I have the string tight on the string jig and just don't want to let the tension off, so i use and extra piece of string material, about 2 feet long, to serve the end loops. On the split harness you would just about have to do this as there are only 2 sets of ends on a 2 color string and you have 3 loops to serve.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

TightString said:


> Great tutorial, Thanks!!
> 
> Here's the tag end serving I'm talking about. Pretty simple. Looks like they used 2 tag ends and some type of knotting. This is a string that came with my bow. It lasted 3 years and no wear on the loops. Any knowledge how they did it?


i have tied tag ends and then used knots similar to this instead of serving, it held also and much cleaner than these photos


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

wvridgerunner said:


> Here's a good photo tutorial that should help you out: http://www.archerylive.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1921.


Thanks for sharing. This is an excellent picture tutorial of this!!!


----------



## TightString (Mar 17, 2011)

I finally broke down and undid one of the loops to see how they did it. I was hoping someone else knew of this technique since it was a factory string. The braiding is nothing more than half hitches. Even though the cable was 1 color, they used 2 bundles so each end loop had 2 tag ends which they half hitched several times then whip finished. I was just wondering why serve the complete end loop if you don't need to. Those tag end loops lasted until I retired the string. Don't know what the downside would be using them. On the other side of the Y cable, they just served up to the loop and unserved strands go on the cam. That seems pretty simple as well.


----------

